# CycleChat redirecting to wrong Amazon store



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2018)

I posted a link yesterday to Amazon's UK store (HERE) but it got redirected to the US store. I asked other members to check and sometimes we are getting the UK site and sometimes the US. I am getting the UK today but others are still getting the US.

I am in the UK, using a UK ISP and have UK settings on my computers.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2018)

I had this - there was a thread on it too  but it seems to have fixed itself.
Just checked now, both Amazon on the shopping link site and on your link come up as .uk for me.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I had this - there was a thread on it too  but it seems to have fixed itself.
> Just checked now, both Amazon on the shopping link site and on your link come up as .uk for me.


You are not going to believe it but the skim links in your post and mine are now taking me to the US site again!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> You are not going to believe it but the skim links in your post and mine are now taking me to the US site again!



Same for me, link goes to US site.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Nov 2018)

That's funny, on my office laptop the link goes to the UK site but clicking the same link on my Android tablet or my iPad takes me to the US site. Weird!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2018)

We need @Shaun to sort this!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

I get the UK site, on handheld & PC.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I get the UK site, on handheld & PC.


It keeps changing for me. I think the software is guessing... 

I have currently relocated to the US of A. Apparently!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It keeps changing for me. I think the software is guessing...
> 
> I have currently relocated to the US of A. Apparently!


You're near the border AND in Area 51.


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2018)

Thanks for reporting it @ColinJ - I've started a support ticket to try and get it resolved. If they can't fix it, I'll ask them to disable the redirects to Amazon altogether.


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2018)

This should now be resolved but it may take a day or so for the fix to roll out. Part of the fix has also created a temporary SSL issue, as discussed here. This too should resolve itself shortly.


----------

